# I caught him with my best Friend



## TheHurt5088 (Apr 24, 2012)

*ntiqua"]I won't sugar coat this here is the whole story.. Just as info my husband has also posted on this site about the same situation.

I met my husband in High school, He was a senior I was a sophmore. We fell in love and when he graduated high school he left for the marine corps. While doing boot camp and training he called to inform me that he had sex with another girl. In retaliation of this instance and other things to follow. I engaged in intercourse with another man and because pregnant. After much issue He decided he still wanted me and to father my daughter. we were engaged years later with even more little things during that time happening. After we had been married for 3 months I discovered that he had been contacting women online through a website called ****** *******.com with a slogan " Life is short, Have an affair" But he has started his account with them 2 months before we were actually wed. After discovering this I soon discovered that he had been speaking to women of craigslist and sending nude photos of himself to these women. After many many months of crazy and unhappiness we finally rebuilt some trust. Then last saturday night a friend of mine from high school came to our house for a few drinks. Which we all had at about 230 am I went to bed because I was tired and woke up at 6 am because our 7 mo old some was hungry I went into the living room to find my husband and he was not there so i assumed that he had gone into the laundry room for a smoke with my friend whose name is brittiny. When i went into the laundry room i Discovered them having sex on our washer, only a door away from our 3 year old daughter. I did not freak out or blow up i simply got some things together and took the kids to my dads house. I have since decided I would like to try my best to fix this for the sake of our children and the happiness that i once found with him.*[/SIZE]


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So you're the wife of the guy who posted about this.

Hm...are you the same person? Is this for real?


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

You can't fix this. The ONLY thing you can do is to see if he can fix it enough for the marriage to continue on. 

The two of you have a very broken relationship. You have a bigger challenge than most to try to fix it. I'm not saying it's not possible, but based on your post and your H's your relationship has very little or no foundation in anything healthy. It's hard to rebuild from there. 

Understand what I said above. You cannot fix this, if you try the likely hood of him cheating again is very high. Your best bet to fix it so it doesn't reoccur is to not even try, to see if he is willing to do what it takes and if he's not to leave.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

that_girl said:


> So you're the wife of the guy who posted about this.
> 
> Hm...are you the same person? Is this for real?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

First of all, that font and colorand size is CRAY to the ZAY. 

My eyes! My eyes!

Second of all, are we being trolled?

Thirdly, if this is FAHREAL, you need to just file for divorce. This ain't a marriage, it's a circus.

Oh and a TAM disclaimer: Please get tested for STDs...because ya never know.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

Fake or unfixable... you pick.

****** ******* before marriage WTF... has no intention of staying together unless you want an open marriage just leave.


----------



## TheHurt5088 (Apr 24, 2012)

that_girl said:


> So you're the wife of the guy who posted about this.
> 
> Hm...are you the same person? Is this for real?


Yea I am his Real Wife


----------



## TheHurt5088 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am his real wife I am a real person I decided to post my side of this because I was not satisfied with the representation of the situation he posted.


----------



## mrsmanhatten (Apr 21, 2012)

I feel really sorry for you and think that all ofthis eagerness to forgive is maybe due to some low self esteem/co dependent issues?????? Do you love yourself enough to not allow this behavior? Why do you return and want to work things out? I think you need to decide how you want to be loved and treated and stick to it no matter how much it hurts!! And stay for the kids???? Kids can sense when mom is unhappy and it carries through whether you acknowledge it or not. He may be serious THIS time but if he doesn't acknowledge that he is ****ty and it is really really wrong which he probably wont because you are so willing to say its okay lets move on....it will most likely happen again....but I'm no expert.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

You need to read the post I wrote in your H's thread.


----------



## TheHurt5088 (Apr 24, 2012)

mrsmanhatten said:


> I feel really sorry for you and think that all ofthis eagerness to forgive is maybe due to some low self esteem/co dependent issues?????? Do you love yourself enough to not allow this behavior? Why do you return and want to work things out? I think you need to decide how you want to be loved and treated and stick to it no matter how much it hurts!! And stay for the kids???? Kids can sense when mom is unhappy and it carries through whether you acknowledge it or not. He may be serious THIS time but if he doesn't acknowledge that he is ****ty and it is really really wrong which he probably wont because you are so willing to say its okay lets move on....it will most likely happen again....but I'm no expert.


realistically I feel like there is so much wrong with me that i can't even count the number of flaws I have found in myself after all of this. I want to believe that we are both at fault in some some small way but half of me says that I'm good that i've tried so hard all this time and i should be able to walk away and be happy searching for someone else. And the other half of me says that i have Not done my best that we can at least try to escape this horrable thing that has happened. If we have any hope to make anything work between us It is going to involve my suffering for a very long time. and i do not want my daughter to loose the only daddy she has ever had. she is will be devistated if he goes anywhere


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

No offense, if this post is genuine.

Is it just me, or are the spelling errors exactly the same?


----------



## mrsmanhatten (Apr 21, 2012)

TheHurt5088 said:


> realistically I feel like there is so much wrong with me that i can't even count the number of flaws I have found in myself after all of this. I want to believe that we are both at fault in some some small way but half of me says that I'm good that i've tried so hard all this time and i should be able to walk away and be happy searching for someone else. And the other half of me says that i have Not done my best that we can at least try to escape this horrable thing that has happened. If we have any hope to make anything work between us It is going to involve my suffering for a very long time. and i do not want my daughter to loose the only daddy she has ever had. she is will be devistated if he goes anywhere


I would NEVER blame myself for my partners infidelity even if you did do something years ago. He chose to forgive and move forward!!! Haven't you proved yourself trustworthy since the split? Yes there are always things we need to work on but there is no excuse/blame for this. He had a choice whether he was intoxicated or not and it seems like there is a long history of this behavior which should let you know even more it has NOTHING to do with you!! I don't want that for your children either...and there is always room for counseling and forgiveness and so forth but if he does not work REALLY hard this will happen again...just be prepared for that. I'm just really concerned that you are defending him in his post and you are so eager to forgive again without considering your own feelings. I know you are thinking of the children too but if mom is happy kids are happy and that is the truth.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like there's plenty of blame to go around. So what have the two of you done to try to solve the issues in your marriage? Cause right nOw, it seems like you're going in circles. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

So,did your "good friend" Brittany say this was a one off like your H said,or did she run for the hills?


----------



## FallenMan (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what to feel. Since you were so eager to get revenge now your husband can walk away free. You will lose your military benefits from him and you won't be able to get child support since he isn't the father. Its a terrible situation all around. I think if you want to leave then leave. Just don't continue the cycle of cheating - revenge cheating - cheating. Either be the bigger person and forgive or leave him. 

If my wife left me I would be paying child support to her for the next almost 20 years. If you leave your child loses her "father" and you are on your own to raise her. As you should be since he isn't the father. He was doing you a favor by raising some other guy's child. Good luck I guess. My advice is to just make a decision. Either leave or forgive and stay. Don't stay and be bitter and revenge hungry.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Its pretty obvious to me that you should consider whether this relationship is worth it anymore. Honestly, you walked in on them. Are you ever going to be able to get that out of your head?


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

TheHurt5088 said:


> I am his real wife I am a real person I decided to post my side of this because I was not satisfied with the representation of the situation he posted.


Why would you care if a bunch of internet strangers hear a version of the story that isn't quite right?

They have no idea who you are.

Why would it even matter?


----------



## Tap1214 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my God, I can't believe what I'm reading. Are you saying when you found your husband and your best friend having sex in the laundry room (steps away from your daughter's room), you didn't say anything to him???? Are you crazy????


----------

